# Advice on First Gun



## cardude720 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey I'm looking to buy my first handgun. My friend bought a revolver fired it at the shooting range once, and now wants a semi-auto. So he is selling the revolver.

Question at hand is how much is it worth?

Rossi Model R46102
Made: 03/23/2011
Purchased: 04/19/2011
6-shot 357MAG 2" Blue

He says he paid 380 out the door. Fired once at the shooting range.

What is a good price?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The question is what is it worth to you?
If only shot once or twice it hasnt lost much value from new so if he isnt asking for more than he spent and you cant buy new for less I would say its worth 360-380


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

rossi website list it at msrp 389.00 brand new.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd guess the reason he's selling it is because he doesn't like the recoil, generated by the light weight, and short barrel. Shoot it before you consider it.

This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike.

Get some training. Then.....

Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion...get some training......proper shooting techinques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority
will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## cardude720 (Mar 9, 2012)

all good advice, thanks guys!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You might try shooting it some yourself and see how it fits your needs.....JJ


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rossi isn't a firearm that will hold it's value. 

But, the one you ask about, is very popular, as far as caliber and bbl. length goes, for carry purposes. 

I wouldn't cringe at paying $275.00 to $300.00 for it.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

For a first gun I would not recommend a .357 snubby,
Take a pass on it.

AFS


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AirForceShooter said:


> For a first gun I would not recommend a .357 snubby,
> Take a pass on it.
> 
> AFS


He can always shoot .38's in it, and then move up to .357 when he's ready.

Everybody needs a snubby sooner or later.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ultimately, it depends on if you like it and what you are willing ot pay. From what I have heard Rossi makes good firearms. I, however, don't have experience with them so I am going by word of mouth. How many rounds did he put in it. A trip to the range for me can be anything from 20 rounds to 200 rounds. If word of mouth holds true and Rossi makes a good firearm, and the round count is low I wouldn't hesitate to give him about what he is asking. You can always start by offering him lower if you like it and want it. $350 isn't a lowball offer and not a bad price for a .357 snubnose.


----------



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

If he is a "good" friend, he will let you shoot it before you buy it.

One thing I've learned is holding a gun in the LGS is way different from shooting it. If you get to shoot this one and you like it, that's the time to make your offer.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

its a Rossi....at best 250 and thats on a heavy drinking day. sorry he over paided for it why should you


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

A quick search on gunsamerica there were some going for $320 NIB


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

If you want a decent snub, get a J frame or an SP 101. Unquestionable quality. I promise, you will be much more satisfied with one of those.

200 tops for the Rossi, and that's doing the guy a favor.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rossi makes a mediocre handgun. 

Keep that in mind and price it accordingly.


----------

